# Tony Needs a Home No more



## lazzara8478

***Tony is no Longer looking for a home***



Im HEARTBROKEN! I have Been Crying all morning after Coming to the realization that one of the cats must go. 
My husband is allergic and after telling him basically to Suck it up hes getting worse. Hes been walking around Hacking all day yesterday and today and his sinuses are Swollen. 
Ive vacuumed every day, brushed them daily and changed the sheets every other day on the bed.. not helping and he said he wont take allegy meds... he doesnt feel he should have to :roll: 
Ive begged and I've pleaded but he said he will compromise and let me keep 1. 
The decision of Tony over Gus.. Even though I love Tony more  
is because My husband likes gus and gus hasnt nor would ever scratch the girls regardless of what they do to him... Tony will, but only in play because hes very playful and thinks its ok to play rough. 
So if theres anyone In the MIchigan area that would love him as much as I do let me know. 
Hes an AMAZING cat as I'm sure you all know from my bragging. 
I WILL NOT have him pinballed around. this MUST be his last home. I was his second and its not fair for him to have a 3rd and certainly not ok for him to have a 4th.


----------



## OsnobunnieO

I'm not sure I understand - your husband is THAT allergic yet you can still keep one cat? Seems to be an all or nothing type deal.

I'm sorry you have to be going through this but I'd really hate it if you had to go through it *again* in a few months when the allergies aren't clearing up because the other cat is still there... or even worse if it turned out to be more environmental than cat related.


----------



## AddFran

I agree, removing one cat isn't going to change anything. How long has this been going on? Has your husband gone to the doctor for allergy tests and maybe even shots? I would see if you can find some relief for your husbands symptoms before doing something so drastic, which isn't going to change anything anyway, if you are still keeping one cat.


----------



## lazzara8478

Its been going on about 2 weeks. Hes tried taking claritin and Ive tried all the allergen Reducing remedies. I think he should go to the dr but hes very stubborn and refuses  hes not as soft on animals as I am  
so to him since they started 2 weeks ago( right after we added a second cat ) hes convinced thats why and it has caused us alot of fighting recently because I told him I'm not getting rid of them at all... he wont budge..I dont know what else to do  

Any home remedies you can suggest that Might help?


----------



## AddFran

I personally don't have any home remedies, but I can tell you that I have added a few kitties to our collection in the last few months and I noticed an allergy flare up each time on my end. Horribly itchy eyes, thought I had pink eye for a while it was terrible. After a few weeks it got better. Then we got another kitten, same thing, etc. - it's possible it will get better in time. Claritin has never worked for me for anything or my mother who has horrible allergies, but she has taken the injections and says they did wonders.


----------



## lazzara8478

maybe I will see if he'll do an injection. I'm not seeing that likekly though... hes a very stubborn man. arnt most though? :roll:


----------



## -Ann-

My husband's allergies flare up for a couple weeks after we bring a new cat into the house, too. It eventually settles down once his body gets used to the new allergens. In the meantime, he has a prescription of zyrtec that he takes every day and it really, really helps. And of course, he always has benadryl on hand that he can chew up real quick if a serious flare-up happens and he needs instant relief. Hopefully your husband will give it a little more time.


----------



## doodlebug

I also had a few weeks of stuffy nose and runny eyes when I added the 3rd kitty. Then it cleared up. I would give it a little more time. 

You can also help by vacuuming daily...rugs and furniture that he's on. Also keep them out of your bedroom. They make allergy wipes that you can use on the kitty...I've heard they do help. A good air filter may help too. 

Also take into account the time of year, it may be a combination of environmental (golden rod must be in full swing down your way right now) and the kitties is just overload, and when the environmental eases and his body has adjust to the extra kitty. 

Another thing to consider is that you are chosing to give up Tony, but Gus is the new kitty correct? It could be that your husband is allergic to Gus, but not Tony and re-homing Tony will not fix the problem. I have experienced a couple situations where I have been severely allergic to a particular cat and have seen posts from other people with the same situation.

I think your hubby forcing a hasty decision. Can I ask a question...was he in on the decision to get a second cat and the selection of the cat or did you just bring him home? Just wondering if this is a power play of sorts....


----------



## coaster

You're sure it's the cats? It's prime allergy season.


----------



## melysion

if its only been going on for two weeks ... how long have you had both Tony and Gus? (if memory serves, Gus is the FIV+ cat isn't he?) ... i personally don't think its the cats at all.

I'm allergic to cats and dogs. But I do get 'aclimitised' after a while and the allergy doesnt affect me so much.


----------



## doodlebug

I see the update...he no longer needs a home because you found him a new one? Or hubby relented? Ya can't leave us hanging like that :lol:


----------



## marie73

Yeah - no fair!


----------



## Heidi n Q

I think she kept him. 
She said "Tony is no longer looking for a home" so I assume she is keeping him. If she had _found_ him a home, I'm sure she'd have said that.
I wonder if she misses her husband?  *_I used to tease Hubby that if he ever became allergic I'd sure miss him._


----------



## lazzara8478

HAHAHA Im so Sorry to leave ya'll Hanging. I actually Did find him a home. The lady was GREAT!!! She has a Lab... Tony was raised with dogs and she had a 7 and 5 yr old, Which is good bevause tony plays rough. She brought her kids and they were Over the moon playing with him for the whole hour and a half I was talking to her. I asked her LOTS of questions.... Who's your vet? Will she uphold that hes Indoor? Would you have enough time for him as hes very active? etc..... She was very sweet and ancwered Everything. She said her last cat shed gotten when she was in Junior High and had him till he Passed on...He aws an orange tabby as well. Her family had been looking at other orange kitties but none ever clicked. They fell in love with Tony and took him home. Hes doing great... She sent me an update and I will email her today to make sure hes still doing ok. 

Gus doesnt seem to notice... I mean Im sure he does. Since Tony went to his New home Gus is out alot more and follows me around and is now sleeping on my bed. I miss tony. Hubby is starting to feel better... his sini\uses are breaking. Double the cats = double the Dander, I hate it but I noticed the difference for hubby :roll: 

I am so glad though to be Confident on where Tony is. Those kids are probably wearing him out :lol: He was chasing them, they were chasing him the entire time. Thankyou so much for being concerned enough to inquire


----------



## lazzara8478

They Playing on Tonys Part Wasnt the Issue, he was great... And It wasnt meant to REPLACE tony... When Taking alll factors into account it was a very hard decision but ultimatly one that wed made. I tried numerous solutions first I didnt just up and decide to Rehome one of the cats...My Ideal Situation would have been to keep both. My husband tried to Tough it out as long as he possibly could but he was waking up in pain from his sinuses and hacking all day its not fair. He tried to tough it but he couldnt. Im sorry others may not agree with what I did But lets get down to it... He wasnt taken back to a shelter... he was recued from one but I refused to send him back and he has Found a FANTASTIC home where he wont need to go anywhere else. This was a VERY HARD decision...But its one that was made.


----------

